# Another 2.0l aba turbo build (many pics)



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright well this project slowed down quite bit since school intensified and i spend any free time keeping the daily runners running. However i have the next month off so i'm thinking about going for it if i can scavenge/assemble the last few pieces i need. 

Only thing i can decided for sure is which car to do the build on. thee jetta with 154k or the GTI with 197k. 

I have been driving the GTI for a while now so i trust it more but its got high mileage 
I'm weary of the jetta because it still got a small noise coming from the head(pretty sure its cam related). however its got a lot less miles then the golf. 

Heres the golf: Got it painted in August and some BBS RZ with dunlop direzza. 









Front Mount Intercooler: From Saab 9000, Installed-50$
I already installed it and never took pictures before but here it is now. It looks kind of like a radiator buts it’s an old intercooler from an 80s Saab. I like how both inlet come out though. Should be easy to hook those up since battery has been relocated to trunk. Took it back out to fix small leaks i found. Any opinion on what to use to seal cracks in the plastics? Will get new pics soon. 

























Turbo: Gt342 From Saab 900-100$

































































































Manifold: done, ebay-100$








Wastegate: internal. Hooked it up to my compressor and rod didn't budge till 40PSI. Put a bit of oil around the rod and repeated the procedure, easily saw all the air escaping. Guessing a bad seal or something, Any opinions on best way to acquire a new one or how to fix this one?
Down pipe:Got some bigger diameter pipe with 90 degree angles to fab one 


Ic piping: Need to buy. 

Oil line: custom bent from -3AN SS brake line for intake. And then for oil line out can I use the piece below attached to turbo and then attached to a rubber hose running down to oil pan. Or is that area to how for that? 








Coolant lines: Rubber/Metal
Again use a piece that came with turbo for intake and out. With rubber hoses on end of the metal pieces that go to heater core hoses.








Oil pan tap: Weld 

Bov: got one on vortex. Need pictures. 

Gauge: Picked some up on the vortex, Boost and AFR. Need picutre 

Injectors: red top 30 got a deal from my neighbor 

Software: UM stage 1 odb2,Bought


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

cool thread. i am watching. maybe i should do this to the wife's car. 
what year saab was thew cooler from? i want something similar for my passat sedan b3. i want the inlet/outlet at the sides and at the top section .
nice hidden location for the mounting of your intercooler


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

it was real old like mid 80s i think. im going to same junkyard tomorrow so ill check what year and model it is.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks; what did you pay for it again?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Another 2.0l aba turbo build (akid420)*

that .42 turbo is a little small for a 2 liter.
it's gonna spool very quick and then choke off.
you won't have much lag though!


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Another 2.0l aba turbo build (mk1vw)*

I will be watching this.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

i payed 50$ for intercooler. and i want fast spool because i mostly do city driving.


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (akid420)*

ur trying to run 10's with that turbo.


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (yungsta802)*

UH I think he meant 10 PSI man.
As for the build, good start, I just got my 2.0 ABA turbo running, it is fricken fun to drive. Make sure and get the injectors rebuilt if they are used, (it is cheap though, go to witchhunter.com).
Also don't skimp on the tune, and after you have it running make sure and monitor it with a wideband (air/fuel ratio), otherwise it is very easy to blow your engine up.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks this is little stuff I'm forgetting that will get me in trouble later. 
when i look for injectors does it matter which car i get them from? because i believe having seen a fair variety of cars with them coming stock. 
and i will add A/F monitor to list


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*

first I would say figure out your target horsepower, then talk to C2 about making you a chip. I don't know anything about what packages they have, but it will have to correspond to an injector size. I am running 32 lb injectors out of a Volvo turbo, which work fine for the around 220-230 hp that I am running. 
Also make sure if you get low impedance injectors you must run resistors to raise the impedance, I had to do this with mine, so figure if the injectors are low or high impedance before getting them.
Oh also I am pretty sure that turbo from a 1988-1990 SAAB came with a 5.5 psi wastegate, but you can use a Manual boost controller to crank it up a bit.


_Modified by taydog at 3:44 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

alright well i'm not sure about the horsepower. i think i am very limited by how many PSI the waste gate holds. from what ive searched i should use red top injectors. but how do i tell difference between impedance and non-impendance?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (akid420)*

you're not limited by the wastegate. you can get as much boost as you want with an inexpensive manual boost controller.
you are limited by the turbo size.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

That turbo shouldnt be a GT, GT turbos are ball bearing, factory turbo's are journal bearing. Its basically the same as my turbo except its .42 and mines .48
As for injectors, 80's turbo mustangs had red top 30 or 32# injectors. Now, with C2's stage 2 software, your kinda stuck using only bosch 440cc injectors. Im not sure if the stage 1 chip has the same problems as the stage 2 with non-bosch injectors. Something about crappy idle and running rich.
You really do not need a "custom" tuned chip for the goal you have, just a regular C2 stage 1 will get you up to 14psi safely. Your stock clutch in great condition can hold up to 12psi no probs. but you've been forewarned, it will take a shi t on you eventually...
Now the oil feed line can be custom bent from -3AN SS brake line, will work fine... Actually, I wish I woulda did that for mine. The SS braided hose looks poopy








A/F Wideband gauge and controller... check out glowshiftdirect.com
You can set yourself up with a nice boost gauge and digital A/F wideband for $230 + shipping <--- that is cheap! Same gauges I use and they have been fine thus far.
With C2 software you are supposed to use a recirculating blow off valve OR a standard stock diverter valve (which is what I did because its friggen way way cheaper then a BOV with a recirculating adapter).
If you dont recirculate it, it will run rich and rough... thats what C2 told me.
Now for the secondary air pump and egr, C2 deletes the need for those two things AND the secondary (after cat) O2 sensor. Well, I KNOW for a fact that c2 deletes the second O2... Im pretty sure the SAP and EGR can go too.
If you have friends that can weld, get rid of the lame downpipe and get a nice 2.5" made... downpipe back to the ass end. You won't regret it. Same goes for the boost pipes, don't waste money buying premade stuff if you can get someone to weld a setup, after you mock it up. But, stay away from that crinkle bent pipe, and keep away from sharp angles in your boost pipe. Like if you take a pipe and cut it at a 45 degree angle and weld the two together to make a 90 degree bend... Way to sharp, needs to look like a mandrel bend.
To test your wastegate actuator, you should use a bicycle pump with an adapter that will fight tight into a silicon hose. 5.5psi is pretty dang low for a heavy a$$ saab, its probably 7.5 to 8.5
BTW, awesome score on a front mount! Never knew a factory turbo car had a front mount IC. And you will be able to keep your A/C lines (might have to bend them a tad NOT TO MUCH) 
If anyone thinks I need correcting, please do so. Good luck on this build... It can be a big PITA, but it can be kinda fun. And the best friggen part is eating up 'stangs and the sort, with your DIY junkyard turbo build.... 
If I think of anything else, ill post it up.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

Oh yeah, that turbo should be good for 18+ psi all day long.....
the impedence thing, no clue what thats all about. I just purchased the C2 stage 1 Fueling kit which came with the chip and the bosch injectors.


_Modified by GolfGLIII at 6:56 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

research low and high impedance injectors to get your answer.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok so isnt difference between recirculating blow of valve just send the air back into intake tubing before MAF i believe? and standard divert valve just dumps it out or am i mistaken?
ill search about deleting air pump and egr but will i need anything special to plug up anything?
probably have another dp welded up depending on finaces
to test the wastegate actuator do i want to send pressure into the wastegate spring till the inner peice pushes out?
thanks alot for answering so many questions.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Diverter Valve - Diverts to intake AFTER MAF, because its already atomized with fuel and its already MAF calculated.
Blow Off Valve - Blows off to atmosphere, except when used with a recirculating adapter, and routed to the intake post MAF.
As for testing the WG, you would want to send pressure to it. Now, a little pressure WILL start to move the actuator's arm. What you want to do is see how much pressure it takes until it is COMPLETELY open and wont move anymore. Don't over do it or you could rupture the rubber diaphragm. Wastegate actuator's are not cheap at all for wtf it actually is. 
Now, with your air pump and egr, I really don't know because my car didnt have any of that garbage. If im not mistaken, the air pump either pumps air into or out of the exhaust manifold. Which would meen you pretty much have to delete it because the turbo exh. manifold wont have a port for it.


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

that intercooler cam out of a 87 to 91 saab 9000 i have the same one. good up to 350 hp. saabs are turbo beast


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

i tested the wastegates on the two turbos. 
the t3 went all the way up to 35 psi till it popped out. but a ton of air was leaking from where the shaft goes in. does this mean its shot?
the one on the t25 popped out a bit before it hit 10 psi.


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

i have a question.. i have i believe 40 lb injectors i had running on my old saab and a 3 bar Fpr Can i get these to work on my Vw? and what would i have to do?
Edit the Fpr is a bosch 3 bar and the Injectors are 34lb! bosch red tops!
so will the stage 1 c2 chip cover these are far as turboing goes? 
and what will i have to do to the fuel rail in order for these to fit?
Also i had these same parts running on my saab i wish i could post pics man those saabs are really good turbo cars.
Lmk people looking for the help!


_Modified by Area6 at 7:21 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*

i'd say the t3 is blown. you can buy replacements on ebay for the cheap tho. i'd run the t3 since its bigger but nice thread ill be watching


----------



## suarezisdubbn (Oct 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

alright no easy way to switch them right? or if i go to junkyard to get one ( i know this isnt best ideas bc i cant really test) how would i know its right and will work with this turbo?


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (akid420)*

That's the same turbo I have on my 2.0.
It will not **** out on you going to redline... I would know. I wish I had the dyno sheet handy to show you, but I don't.
However... 6psi... really really ****ty intake piping and open downpipe i put down 156whp and 163wtq


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^ thanks man
if u got any pictures id kill to see how it fit and how u set it up.
and nice info, im planning on running 6-8 psi and id be pretty happy with that kind of hp as my first time turboed.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (akid420)*

This was day one... right after it came out of the garage.
















Then a little less then a year later I got the funds to do this... right before Show n Go 08... and yes, I kept AC
























Then 3 days into 2009... in a ditch it went... and here are a few...


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

niceeee. were u running stock injectors at first??


_Modified by akid420 at 7:37 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

In for progress and discussion..


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright well this project slowed down quite bit since school intensified and i spend any free time keeping the daily runners running. However i have the next month off so i'm thinking about going for it if i can scavenge/assemble the last few pieces i need. 

Only thing i can decided for sure is which car to do the build on. thee jetta with 154k or the GTI with 197k.

I have been driving the GTI for a while now so i trust it more but its got high mileage
I'm weary of the jetta because it still got a small noise coming from the head(pretty sure its cam related). however its got a lot less miles then the golf.

Heres the golf: Got it painted in August and some BBS RZ with dunlop direzza.









Updates on the build:

Front Mount Intercooler: From Saab 9000, Installed-50$ Took it back out to fix small leaks i found. Any opinion on what to use to seal cracks in the plastics? Will get new pics soon. 

Wastegate: hooked it up to my compressor and rod didn't budge till 40PSI. Put a bit of oil around the rod and repeated the procedure, easily saw all the air escaping. Guessing a bad seal or something, Any opinions on best way to acquire a new one or how to fix this one?

Down pipe: got some bigger diameter pipe with 90 degree angles to fab one. 

Ic piping: Need to buy.

Oil line: custom bent from -3AN SS brake line for intake. And then for oil line out can I use the piece below attached to turbo and then attached to a rubber hose running down to oil pan. Or is that area to hot for that? 









Coolant lines: Rubber/Metal
Again use a piece that came with turbo for intake and out. With rubber hoses on end of the metal pieces that go to heater core hoses.








Oil pan tap: Weld

Bov: got one on vortex. Need pictures.

Gauge: Picked some up on the vortex, Boost and AFR. Need picutre

Injectors: red top 30 got a deal from my neighbor

Software: UM stage 1 odb2,Bought


----------

